# cfap



## 17496 (Jan 29, 2006)

im stugling with severe abdominal pain and not getting much help from the drs. i have had all types of test that show nothing is wrong but im still in terrable pain that doesnt disapear. i beleive its cronic functional abdominal pain but dont know what to do to ease the pain or what makes it worst.ccan anyone give me some suggestions thanks jack


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

welcome jack


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

you need them to do more tests Do you have D or C What else is along with thr pain Where is the pain exactly?You need to map everything out for these docs they specialize in everything this part of your stomach athat part of your stomachI just came back from my doctor ( not my GI) I have been having enourmous pain in my left side and masive DHe ran tests and thought maybe diverticulitis I dont even know whta that is or maybe some bacterial thing from foodHe put me on a anitbiotic and said NO WINEthat sucksKAren


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the drug treatment are in the antidepressant sort of thing. Basically you have to reset the nervous system so it doesn't scream about pain when it shouldn't be.The Cog. Behav. Therapy trial I was in also included CFAP patients as well as IBS and it is using your mind to reset the nervous system. Hypnosis may also work and it is easier to find trained professionals www.ibshypnosis.com and there are home programs www.ibsaudioprogram.com.http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/CFAP.html discusses this.In CFAP there usually is not any diarrhea or constipation. There is just pain, often severe.K.


----------



## 17496 (Jan 29, 2006)

dr. kathleen thanks for your infomation i appreciate it i havent had too many replies and im very axcious at this point. i have had many tests with no conlcusions.to make it worse i have tinnitus which interacts with some of the thyapies


----------

